# Fresh bat **** question...



## WeedthePeople (Jun 22, 2008)

How does one go about using fresh bat ****? Is there something that needs to be done to it before using it? The grow I am contemplating is strictly organic, and I have read where bat **** is great stuff. Anyway...

The reason I ask is my wife just notified me that some **** of some sort has been collecting just outside the railing of our covered porch. I went out to look at it a few minutes ago and sure enough... ****... sorta like rat ****. I looked up and saw a bat in the peak just under the eave. I went inside and upstairs to the attic and found a bat nest with a growing pile of **** at the bottom. The bats have apparently gotten through the slats in the ventilation portion of the eave, but there is a screen to stop anything from getting further. They have built a nest between the screen and the slats. They have been there for a while looks like... the screen is bulged out at the bottom with ****. 

Think I should try to use it?

What would you do? It doesn't appear they can actually get inside the attic, the **** is really my biggest concern. I'm not really an animal killer either although if it is a health concern, I will do what I have to.


----------



## WeedthePeople (Jun 22, 2008)

Ugh, I googled it and it doesn't look good... histoplasmosis... 

Looks like I won't be using it afterall...


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah get the stuff that has been sitting for hundreds of years LOL. Sunleaves makes some good guanos and so does FF.

See, about 8.00 a bag, seabird guano is great too.

*sunleaves.com/catalog.asp?cat=8*


Fox Farm Guanos and other organics, the Peace of Mind series. I use them all in my legal gardens, look for their guano and the Fruit and Flower is great for Flowering IMO. around 7.95 a box

*foxfarmfertilizer.com/products_pom1.html*


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

I got some from my garden center.It is called Dr.Earth.I checked out what was in it and it said"Bat ****" and that was it.
But it was to much for my plants I just used a table spoon and it burnt the tips of leaves.
Hope this helps....
godd luck and have a great day


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah with bat poo you want the aged stuff, also that seabird guano is great IMO. It's all about the poo


----------



## thief (Jun 23, 2008)

ya wanna grow good **** ya gotta use good ****. i raise chickens for there poo an ppl think i like eggs lol. anyone need sum eggs?? i gots a few doz extra lol.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is some more info on Guano

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guano


----------

